# Finding a job in Dubai/Abu Dhabi



## Benedikt (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello,

I am from Iceland and would like to move to Abu Dhabi or Dubai to work there, I work as a carpenter/ construction worker in Iceland and have 10 years of experience in the field with a master in carpentry degree from a technical school.

Is it possible to find jobs for me there? and what kind of jobs can I get there/ where do you recommend searching?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Many tradesman in this country come from India, Pakistan and Bangladesh.
These countries are three hours away by plane and many people are prepared to work here for very low wages.
A tradesman here can earn between $250 and $1000 US dollars per month - this is much less than you would be expecting to earn - especially coming from Iceland - which has a high cost of living.
I cannot imagine you would be able to secure a job here that matches your expectations.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Benedikt (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks, I was thinking of maybe getting a job as a site manager. 
Managing a small team of workers.

Also, do you know of some window replacement companies in those cities? I also work in this sector.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Benedikt said:


> Thanks, I was thinking of maybe getting a job as a site manager.
> Managing a small team of workers.
> 
> Also, do you know of some window replacement companies in those cities? I also work in this sector.


Hi,
Do you have a degree?
To have title of "manager" on your visa - you need to have an attested degree.
If not, you can still secure a management role - but this will not be shown on your visa (and can affect your ability to visit other GCC countries, sponsor family members etc).
Companies in this country can afford to be quite picky when recruiting - as so many people are queuing up to work here.
Window replacements are not as common as in Europe - most buildings are less than 20 years old!
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Benedikt (Nov 12, 2015)

I have a master in carpentry degree from a technical school, and a license to operate cranes. 
I worked as a site manager for a couple of weeks here, hopefully that could help.

I am doing a search in Google about jobs in this field, I just don't know what are the best websites to look into and what companies to apply for.


----------

